# Chain length on a Full Sus Bike



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

Building up my first full sus bike. 

What's the drill for getting the chain the right length? 

It's a single pivot Morewood Zula  it looks like the chain is at max stretch with the suspension at rest, but having not done this wanted some feedback. Even if it's to say I am way over thinking this.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

Try with the chain across the largest rear cog (not through the derailleur) and across the largest cog on the front.

Let the air out of the shock so you can gently bottom out/cycle the suspension to see if your chain is too loose, too tight, or just right.

If you take a look at the pictures at https://www.pinkbike.com/news/Tech-Tuesday-Chain-Length-Basics-2012.html you can see some warning signs with the chain on the largest front and rear cogs and through the rear derailleur if the derailleur is parallel to the ground.


----------



## Joe_Re (Jan 10, 2011)

Wrap the chain around the big/big combo, and not through the derailleur. Add 4 half links and connect it. There are a few bikes where chain growth is so minimal that the add 2 half links will work, but add four is my standard for full suspension.


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks guys. Appreciate the experience.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Why not just use the same number of links as the old chain had?


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

> Why not just use the same number of links as the old chain had?


It's a fresh build, never had a chain or any other component mounted.

I also realized this wasn't really the right forum, should probably be over in drivetrain or some such.

But here's what I've got:


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Nice cranks and fork! Very weight weanie


----------

